# Suspension Rebuild HELP!!



## 65GHOST (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi fellows new guy-I have a 65 the previous owner put a set of monroe air shocks on rear to rise it up makes the car ride like a log wagon & has cut one of the back tires from bottoming out. I do like the rake it has given the car but I want to keep the look while giving it back a pleasant ride & handling. I like the way 05GTO (randy) red 67 sits was wondering if anyone could give me a few tips or know of some suspension kits that would give me what I am looking for. Also do you think a set of 3:36 would make her stop screaming at me at 70mph it has a 12 bolt posi in her now. Not looking to drag race but don't want to loss all the power. All guidance will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

You could try using station wagon springs. They are taller than the stock springs. I run 3:42's in my 12 bolt. Got almost 14mpg on last trip at 65-70 mph.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My 67 has a 12 bolt as well and I am running 3:42 gears, there are shock absorber 2" blocks mounted to the frame and attached to the top of the shocks. There are no lifting blocks on the springs and they are not from a GTO. They may be station wagon springs from a later model chevy.

I believe year one sells modified springs that will allow you to raise your car, you will also need modified shocks or blocks.


----------



## 65GHOST (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks guys I'll check into both my 65 is a far cry from the ones you have posted. Just got her about a month ago.My Dad had one when a was a kid it's been my idea of the perfect car ever since. Thanks again!!! I think this forum is great.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

`65 is my favorite year, good luck with your build!


----------



## 65GHOST (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi guys does anyone know where to get a set of the trim that goes along the top of the door, quarter window, & side back glass. It's the trim thats about belt buckle high. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Along the top of the door and quarter windows would be the Belt Line moldings. For a `65 those are going to be tough to find. You need `65 only and you must get the exact body style too, if you have a hardtop car, only hardtop beltline moldings will work. If you have a post car, then you need post moldings. The rear window trim you could find at e-bay, the beltline moldings you could try The Parts Place Inc Dot Com.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

i have station wagon springs in the back of my car


----------



## 65GHOST (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks guys I thought that belt line trim might be hard to find & thanks for the suspension info. I,m guessing the station wagon springs would be of the same year as my car (1965) probably a dumb question right.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The only dumb question is the one not asked. 
Yes, `65 SW springs. I prefer the stock springs and a set of drag bags. Those will keep the rear of the car from squatting so hard under acceleration but keep the stock ride height.


----------



## 65GHOST (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Rukee I appreciate the feedback.


----------

